# New Eldar tank and plastic kits annnounced in White Dwarf



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Just got April's White Dwarf and it had a section saying that in June there will be new Eldar vehicles. It states " In June the Edldar will be gaining several new plastic kits, including a brand new tank."

This could be a re cut sprue for the falcon set which contains a plastic prism cannon and one other new option or of course something else. Speculatively I doubt this would be an apocalpse tank but an upgrade to the falcon kit with either the rules printes in white dwarf and on the web or even an updated reprint of the Eldar codex rather than a brand new codex.

Sadly the magazine does not give anything more away than the fact that a new plastic tank and plastic kits will be available in June.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I would persume it be the prism mostly and if its new then it's most probably a friend from Forge World (Maybe a nightwing-if thats right, to chalenge the IG Valkeriev (Hell maybe the guard might get a Vendetta)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

There's already been speculation over this in the threads talking about the up-coming Spearhead thing, or whatever it's called.
The tank battle thing.

But yeah, supposedly there's a new Eldar tank planned, the Nightspinner, or something, and a plastic Fire Prism.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, hadn't considered a Nightwing before. I don't think it'll be quite on the level of a Valkyrie though, it's not a transport.

Who bets that the new "tank" has a twin linked Vibro cannon weapon? :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Hmm, hadn't considered a Nightwing before. I don't think it'll be quite on the level of a Valkyrie though, it's not a transport.
> 
> Who bets that the new "tank" has a twin linked Vibro cannon weapon? :biggrin:


No no, it's been 'confirmed' by a guy who claims to have a very in-the-know contact, he says it's going to be a Nightspinner (or whatever you call the bloody thing), and that since the codex isn't exactly close to release, these things are obviously subject to change.
*quick edit*
Worth noting that this guy has been right about everything he's predicted, so he clearly has decent information.

It's quite possible that there is going to be a new plastic Fire Prism kit with a variety of different weapon options, at some point, and they could just be releasing one of the new bits for the Spearhead expansion.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Since they mention multiple kits, I wonder if we'll see the release of the retooled Jetbike with the more streamlined chassis (hard to imagine one more so than it already is...) and the more "engaged" rider, that has yet to be released? Plastic wraithguard wouldn't kill GW either... as it stands, an Iyanden/Ghost Warriors army is flirting with $700 just for your Troops choices since the things are almost twenty bucks a pop...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58284

for those who missed it, in summary - looks like its a nightspinner and fireprism, but there are also strong past rumours that there is something to put eldar on equal footing for superheavies - which the current discussion cant seem to pin down - my guess (and wish) is a plastic scorpion kit


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, lets wait on the Plastic Wraithguard until they're actually good. They can make them when they release the next Eldar codex. That's only, what, a decade away?

In the meantime, plastic Fire Dragons and a plastic HQ set for the eldar (since that'd both be nice for ground-based stuff and would allow us to make jetseers, etc. with not so much work) would be preferable to me.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Personally I'd quite like to see a firestorm all them long barreled scatter lasers something to match the IG's Hydra, the night spinner could be interesting but I cant really see it being used that much probably about as much as a firestorm I suppose


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure, the models would be cool, but quite frankly they can make any Eldar model look amazing. Shining spears are amazing. I've been waiting over a decade to field them. They used to be so bad one questioned the dev's sanity. Now They're just bad.

If they're putting the new model as HS, it HAS to be designed as a vehicle raper to be playable. They won't give us anything better than the fireprism at raping troops unless they've recanted on their "fuck you, Eldar" stance, and if they do then people just won't consent to us fielding it.

If they give us a non-dedicated transport in Fast Attack then that would be AMAZING. Maybe an open-topped fast transport with dual twinlinked fusion guns that deepstrikes and has a "counts as non-open-topped for the purposes of shooting in and out" energy field that also has the WS effect to a) justify the deep-striking b) prevent it from popping c) to prevent fire dragons from breaking it in half.


Honestly, though, they have to make it fucking amazing if it's going to eat a HS slot. If they make a dedicate transport then it really, really depends on what it does an who can take it. If it can be fired out of then Fire Dragons will break it in half and Dark Reapers might become playable.

But... none of that will happen. We're almost certainly getting something at fast attack, despite the new precedent for FA slots set by BA.

As such, I'm hoping for something that's a real prince when it comes to vehicle hunting. Pulsars would be nice.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The WD seems to make it out that this is an entirely NEW vehicle i.e. not one that is available already. They are also making rules for it meaning it is likely that there are no rules for it at present. Please let this mean no nightspinner because it is aweful.


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The WD seems to make it out that this is an entirely NEW vehicle i.e. not one that is available already. They are also making rules for it meaning it is likely that there are no rules for it at present. Please let this mean no nightspinner because it is aweful.


Thats great. I got my hopes up for the new eldar tank and had them dashed when people were saying it would be the night spinner.

I realy hope its a brand new tank AND its worth taking.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

SO what if the Nightspinner has crappy rules at the moment? If they are putting Spearhead in WD/on the web, then it won't b ehard to put the Nightspinners rules with it and then they could be much better


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How?

As it stands, the Fire Prism shoots a Large Blast S5 AP4 at BS4.

The Nightspinner shoots a barrage mass of monofilament wire, basically a super sized version of the Warp Spider weapons. Realistically the best it's going to be is S6 AP5 with Pinning.

And you would still take the Fire Prism because it also gives you the option to shoot a S9 AP2 Small Blast instead. The only way a Night Spinner would *possibly* be worthwhile is if it cost ~80 points and was a Fast Attack choice. Which it won't be. :no:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It'd still be a gratuitous waste of 80 points, even if it was fast attack.

It does something we don't need. It won't pop vehicles for us and it won't kill particularly many of anything on feet. A Vyper with a brightlance costs 75 points and is a decent addition to our ability to pop vehicles. For 60 or 65 points we could take a scatterlaser or EML, which while not amazing would still have a reasonable chance against vehicles.

Would it be on an overpriced, overly fragile body? Yes. The Vyper, as our current best FA choice is overpriced. It was somewhat overpriced, and then they started giving everyone and their uncle av10 fast skimmers at fast attack for quite competitive points costs. It has _nothing _on a landspeeder. I mean, compar a BS 3 vehicle with a shuriken cannon and scatterlaser at 70 points to a bs4 vehicle with assault cannon and heavy bolter at 90 points. Then drool with envy at the thought of being able to take a BS4 Multimelta and heavy flamer for 75 points. We've got nothing on that before you factor in deepstriking or whatever cute stuff they gave landspeeders in the books that came after the BT codex.

If it's fast attack then being able to take any of the artillery weapons and being reasonably costed would be worth it. D-Cannons are in fact quite bad at killing vehicles (a 1/3 chance of a pen whenever you hit is not great, esp with no ap1 due to when the codex was made), but with a pair of twinlinked ones... well, moving and shooting a chincannon plus 2 d-cannons, even with a small blast, would be worth the points they take up if a more reliable weapon wasn't giving up a FOC for it.

Heck, a pair of twinned vibrocannons would be better. a 75% chance to hit with two s5 shots that do multible hits, and two 75% chances at glances against vehicles. Not _good_, but _playable_.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

An awesome idea for a tank would be a sort of super d-cannon that uses the same rules but a 36 inch range and the ordance blast template.

Unlikely I know but it would definitely find a place in a lot of craftworlds. Perhaps even pack wraithcannons as a side sponson thing?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Kind of like a Cobra?


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

*crosses fingers that spearhead introduces a tyranid anything that "counts as a tank".*


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SHarrington said:


> *crosses fingers that spearhead introduces a tyranid anything that "counts as a tank".*


Fuck that, why the hell would we want one?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Plastic Fire Prism and plastic Nightspinner....And For the love of god please plastic Aspect Warriors!!!!!!! (Im look at you Warp spiders, banshee's,hawks!) Or maybe we get a seer council jetbike box?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Plastic Fire Prism and plastic Nightspinner....


All rumours seem to point this way



> And For the love of god please plastic Aspect Warriors!!!!!!! (Im look at you Warp spiders, banshee's,hawks!) Or maybe we get a seer council jetbike box?


Very unlikely until a codex release, which I predict we will get next year fist quarter to coincide with IA10 Eldar vs. IG about this time next year according to FW


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> An awesome idea for a tank would be a sort of super d-cannon that uses the same rules but a 36 inch range and the ordance blast template.





Styro-J said:


> Kind of like a Cobra?


:biggrin:

but in all seriousness, a d-cannon on a falcon chassis is an idea i've flirted with for a while so if GW actually spring a production model on us i'd be a happy craftworlder :good:


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Would be nice to get an Open Topped transport skimmer, Eldar version of a LS.Storm would be quite useful.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

jams said:


> but in all seriousness, a d-cannon on a falcon chassis is an idea i've flirted with for a while so if GW actually spring a production model on us i'd be a happy craftworlder :good:


Why would you take it over a Prism? You gain +1S but are limited to 24" range.

And then you can take a second Prism, and have a twin-linked AP1 shot (or the choice of 2x S9, or 2x S5) ...


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

The Guardian sprue doesn't do an entirely terrible job of mixing with the jetbike sprue. If they just added arms, shouldpads, bitz, etc. to a new sprue they could use the existing torsos. That wouldn't really work for the power-armoured aspect warriors, but meh.

TL prisms is using two tanks to do one thing. Worth it? Yes. Something to look forward to? not so much. Well, having access to ANY ap1 with a range in excess of 12" is nice, I suppose. Lets not forget that the prism is also loads better at killing non-armoured things, and is better at killing AV10-12. The Falcon is DRAMATICALLY better.

A D-Cannon on a falcon wouldn't be enough. It'd have to be two cannons, or better yet a pair of them. Pulse laser + D-Cannon wouldn't really do enough.

You really need twinlinking to make the D-Cannon hit what you want. Taking the odds to hit up to 5/9, with your BS actualling increasing those odds enough to try to use it is fairly key for scattering anti-single-model shots. You need two shots for any sort of reliability. The shadow-waver model has 4 barrels, IIRC, so 4 of those guns to a turret is not so hard to beleive.

Aside from the armament, you need it to be fast attack. We have nothing particularly tempting at fast attack, whereas in HS (or elites, for all it's relevance) anything they put there would HAVE to be OMFGHAX broken to be fielded at all. Those FOC slots are already bespoke. Since I'd rather have a model that fits into an existing army rather than one that is a power-level increase that obsoletes some of my existing army whenever I want to field them, I'd rather see a playable fast attack selection than a playable HS selection, even though that playable HS selection would have to be _amazing _to be fielded at all.

That being said, it won't be playable. It'll be a bad unit doing a job we have NO need for poorly, in a FOC slot that already has stiff competition between some very high-quality options.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd love to see new aspect warriors, especially banshee's and hawks. They just look so 'ballet' that I couldn't have them even in my old Biel Tan army.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Apart from the rumoured fireprism/new tank kit (I am not calling this a nightspinner since rules for this exist and my sources seem to believe that rules for this tank do not exist yet) and a support weapon box. 

Does anyone have an idea what else could be plasticized. Likely (for me) are plastic seer council or even plastic wraithguard. Any more ideas?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, Hawks are gorgeous, flickering, floating warriors. They have light, long-range guns and are meant to avoid fire. They may be shit, but the image they have fits with their intented purpose.

Howling Banshee's are entirely acrobatic and ballet-like in feel. The move in and scythe gracefull through their foes. They either cut a swathe or choke up and die. The fast, agile, deadly and incredibly fragile look suits that.


Just because the last set of reapers (the really burly ones, the line released before the ones in the current codex) looked like hulking, waiting, quite metal (Maugan Ra is TOTALLY metal, these were the ones that looked somewhat like him) reapers waiting to mow anyone who walked into their LOS's fire doesn't mean people all have to look tough to be Eldar-Style warlike. Scorpions look bulky, and Fire Dragons look stripped down and all business, and Dire Avengers look like they realize that their only purpose in life is to proudly hold objectives.

The Eldar line did a really good job of making everyone look their part. Those parts are just very varied.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Why would you take it over a Prism?


because it'd look cool. and it'd be a viable alternative to the support platform if you want some fun, d-cannon action :grin:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

jams said:


> because it'd look cool. and it'd be a viable alternative to the support platform if you want some fun, d-cannon action :grin:


Yes, but D-Cannons are _bad_.

You have next to no range, your rate of fire/hits generated against infantry is _crap_, and you're worse than a single fire prism at killing anything that isn't AV14... at AV14 you _tie_. Fuck that noise.

If they make the D-Cannon ap1 and give you 2 pairs of TL D-Cannons on the turret, then _maybe_. But the range is still utter garbage. The low survivability isn't something that they can compensate for by making it cost less, because we look at HS as a chance to actually spend points, and therefore want to simply pay more to get more.

No, any new tank that isn't a god at killing armour at an extended range really needs to be in Fast Attack. We already have Prisms, Dakka Falcons and BLFalcs. Anything new they give us HAS to be playable, or else sales will fall through and GW will go back to classing anything not Hoo-Man as being "high-risk". Anything in HS needs to be either a) broken to the point where no one feels like letting you field it to compete the the other HS support options, b) some sort of superheavy pulsar vehicle that's about normal of IA games, or c) NOT IN THE FREAKING HS FOC SECTION.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else think Cyklown is far too tense for an Eldar player?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I would give him a soothing back rub, but my own shoulders have got massive knots in them from trying to salvage the remains of 3 war walkers after someone appears to have used the good old pull-and-twist method to remove them from the sprue, and then painted them in the long standing tradition of "this worked on the outside of my house" thought.

Fun times. My only pleasure is to imagine exactly how overpowered we're going to become when we get a new 'Dex. :biggrin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It would be nice if GW did add to the superheavies though. Its ben along time since the stompa and baneblade and they were both quite successful, lets have another apoc unit, like the scorpian or even the nightwing. 

I would have never suggested a flyer for 40k but not the guard have their valkyries so lets start sending them plumeting to earth in balls of fire. I don't really want them to just repackage the falcon or prism like they have done to basilisk, even a firestorm wouldn't be enough for me to purchase it


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Too tense? Too tense? I'll have you know that I faithfully follow the path of the nerdrage. I may be close to getting stuck at exarch, but that'd just mean I get cool powers, right?

Well, you're seeing me with my work face on. I'll go off on some tirade that's completely santized of any data that's even remotely connected to any NDA ever at some point.

Aside from the whole "rage face", I'm fairly dark with my sense of humor. Goofy guy, nasty sense of humor.

That doesn't effect the fact that what I said is spot on. We've got lovely models already. I bought swooping hawks just because I had a few different idea's for painting schemes for the wings. We don't need more gorgeous but utterly bog-eyed from a rules standpoint models.

If they make new models for the Eldar, they'll either be playable or they won't. Stuff that just kills infantry, at HS, is not playable. Particularly if it's terrible against anything with an armor save or smallish unit size. If it's so OMFG broked that it violates, that will be both unfun and something that no one will let you field. If it opens vehicles, then it has to do it dramatically better than a FP or Lance Falcon, for the points. Particularly if it's only got a 24" range.

Superheavies would be cool. Tanks with a pitifully small number of s6 ap- attacks are worthless. Especially when we don't get a decent anti-tank option at troops or fast attack besides putting DA inside of things with brightlances on them.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I just bought myself a Phoenix and a nightwing would be very very nice to have, the more I read about this unit in apocalypse the more my buying a nice looking model makes tactical sense.

My hope tho is still a superheavy, a chasis suitable for making voidspinners and storm serpents in plastic gets my vote any day


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Do storm serpents actually exist? I thought that it was an invention for epic swordwind supplement that could act as a transport whilst have a modest firepower. Am I even right?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As a long suffering Eldar general i will be buying what ever GW release for the army,infact they could release a human turd with a spirit stone on it and call it a tank and i would be happy, dont forget the first commandment of eldar army collecting "be thankful of the scraps GW throws you"


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, but at the same time I'm sick and tired of GW's complete incomprehension about what is good, the FOC screw and then the complete lack of proper FAQ support.

I'd help the franchise out, but they aren't helping us any if they create beautifull, useless units, or continue with the FOC screw.


----------

